# Moving to Costa Tropical



## baggies02 (Mar 1, 2017)

My Wife and I will be arriving in Almunecar in July, when we will have a look at Almunecar, Solobrena and La Herradura. We plan to relocate to Spain next year and we like the look of the costa tropical and will rent initially in one of the above. We will not limit ourselves to these areas only, but the costa tropical seems as good a place as any to start our search. During our visit in July we will try to establish contact with some estate agents on the ground, in order to start looking at/for rentals before we relocate. 

So bearing the above in mind, can anyone recommend estate agents in Almunecar, Solobrena and La Herradura or the costa tropical in general?

Kind regards..........


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

What type of property do you want to rent?


----------



## baggies02 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Re: moving to costa tropical*

Dear garb,

We would be looking for somewhere with a garage, two bedroom min. However not an apartment in in a high turnover, holiday rentals building. We would be looking for long term rentals with a rental contract, with an approximate start date of April 2018.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baggies02 said:


> My Wife and I will be arriving in Almunecar in July, when we will have a look at Almunecar, Solobrena and La Herradura. We plan to relocate to Spain next year and we like the look of the costa tropical and will rent initially in one of the above. We will not limit ourselves to these areas only, but the costa tropical seems as good a place as any to start our search. During our visit in July we will try to establish contact with some estate agents on the ground, in order to start looking at/for rentals before we relocate.
> 
> So bearing the above in mind, can anyone recommend estate agents in Almunecar, Solobrena and La Herradura or the costa tropical in general?
> 
> Kind regards..........


Have you had a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - there's a rental section where you'll find links to national rental sites.

:mod: Moderator note: If any member has a suitable property, please discuss by PM ONLY


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

baggies02 said:


> Dear garb,
> 
> We would be looking for somewhere with a garage, two bedroom min. However not an apartment in in a high turnover, holiday rentals building. We would be looking for long term rentals with a rental contract, with an approximate start date of April 2018.


Do you have a budget? Did you want to be in town or in an urbanisation? I know Salobrena well and can recommend an agent for villa rentals in a very quiet urbanisation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xgarb said:


> Do you have a budget? Did you want to be in town or in an urbanisation? I know Salobrena well and can recommend an agent for villa rentals in a very quiet urbanisation.


Just post a link to the agent's website (as long as you don't work for them)

Then the OP can look for himself.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

This is the website with the properties but for a long term rental it's better to contact them. Carmen speaks very good English.

Holiday Villas for Rent on the Costa Tropical of Granada, Spain

Another option for cheaper places.. 

Propiedades y Viviendas en alquiler en Salobreña (Granada) - PARGO VILLAS

Salobrena old town is very pretty and has a nice mix of people but it can be difficult to negotiate in a car and park. The town itself is a bit scruffy and unappealing (to me at least) but easy to live. The coastal part of Salobrena is very lively in Summer and dead in Winter. There are a couple of nice urbanisations just back from the beach.


----------



## baggies02 (Mar 1, 2017)

Dear garb,

Thank you so much for your help, these sites are just what I was looking for!


----------

